# So, I need some Virgin 6.2 images



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

where can I get some unhacked 6.2 images for my tivos? I screwed something up with a hack, and just want to go back to the original software


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

PTV Upgrade. check the advertisement on the top of the page.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

I know about instantcake, and I have PTV upgrades's software for installing instantcake

but I just need a clean image

I don't suppose that these are available for free anywhere without having to pay?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you could use your back up


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Check the image begging thread over at DDB. Alphawolf posted a minimal 6.2 image on edonkey/emule that's available via peer-to-peer sharing networks.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

check the last posts in that image begging thread.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

awesome, someone else looking for the same thing



thanks guys


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

In case your wondering why someone just hasn't posted an image on some website, it's because the software is copyrighted, and illegal to distribute.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

true

but perfectly legal for me to download as long as I own a tivo if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

I must be a bit confused, but how is there a difference between InstantCake and a "clean image"? If you already have InstantCake, why would you need a different image?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

DTVPro said:


> I know about instantcake, and I have PTV upgrades's software for installing instantcake
> 
> but I just need a clean image
> 
> I don't suppose that these are available for free anywhere without having to pay?


Dude, InstantCake *is* a clean image. If you want to install it manually, you can. Why do you need a different image?


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

cheer said:


> Dude, InstantCake *is* a clean image. If you want to install it manually, you can. Why do you need a different image?


it was for a phillips

was doing this for a RCA

I thought there was a difference

and I didn't realize the instant cake was a clean image

plus, the instant cake image I have is from a long time ago

it's the old 3.xx software

it works, but then I have to have it call in, update to 6.2, etc etc


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

No difference between Philips and RCA. However, if you really want a clean 6.2 image your choices are either (A) get a new version of InstantCake or (B) check ddb for the ed2k link for the 62small.mfs image.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Install the Instantcake image and make daily the call before you go to bed. By the time you get up in the morning it should be up to 6.2. Don't forget to make a backup.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I must be a bit confused, but how is there a difference between InstantCake and a "clean image"? If you already have InstantCake, why would you need a different image?


Would the only difference be in start up images?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> Would the only difference be in start up images?


Why would the startup image be different? (Serious question -- I've not used InstantCake. But I can't see why it would be different unless ptvupgrade customizes it.)


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

instant cake is as stock as stock can be.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

InstantCake is a "virgin" image. PTVupgrade does nothing to InstantCake images, no hacks, nothing. Not everyone wants/needs the hacks. However, even for those people, I still recommend PTVnet, as that alleviates the need to wait several hours for a "Clear and Delete Everything" (it's worth the $20 for my time and patience).


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

cheer said:


> No difference between Philips and RCA. However, if you really want a clean 6.2 image your choices are either (A) get a new version of InstantCake or (B) check ddb for the ed2k link for the 62small.mfs image.


Actually, there IS a difference between the Philips and the RCA.

From a usability/functionality perspective, there may be no difference, but it IS a different version of the software and its those differences, specifically, that will cause problems if you install a version designed for one unit onto another unit.

It would be a mistake to install a Philips image onto an RCA box and then attempt to allow it to upgrade via TiVo's servers - its specifically that type of scenario that was explicitly called out, by a reputable TiVo employee many years ago, as the sort of thing that would piss TiVo off (old-timers may remember the "don't be a moron..." threads.)

So, please don't do that... As for the 62small.mfs image mentioned; also a bad idea for the same reasons - it may work on most any Series2 DirecTV unit, but its not intended for anyone.

With all that said, if you are never going to connect the unit to a phone line, its not a big deal - but if you are, it really can cause problems for TiVo and that is not good for the upgrade community. So please do use the right stuff...

Lou


----------

